# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haargroeimiddelen/medicijnen via internet bestellen

## gevaar van internetpillen

Heb je via internet haargroei-stimulerende middelen gekocht of overweeg je dat te doen? *Pas op*, want dit kan *echt gevaarlijk* zijn. Uit onderzoek van de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg, het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu) en de Wereld Gezondheids Organisatie (WHO) blijkt dat het in *62% van de gevallen gaat om neppillen*. Een neppil is *ongecontroleerd*, dus niemand weet wat voor stoffen er in deze middelen zitten. Soms zitten er geen helemaal geen werkzame stoffen in, vaak verkeerde doseringen en soms zelfs echt gevaarlijke stoffen. Je loopt daardoor *serieuze gezondheidsrisicos*. Meer weten over het gevaar van neppillen? Kijk op http://internetpillen.nl/soorten_int...oei/index.aspx voor waargebeurde verhalen en meer informatie.

----------


## louis1212

Haar groeimiddelen is grootste flauwekul die er bestaat .
Een haar heeft in de huid een wortel de ' haarwortel ' .
En wanneer je haar uitvalt dan gaat die wortel mee .
Wanneer de huid geen nieuwe wortel meer aanmaakt dan is het over en uit .
Geen enkele middel ter wereld kan er voor zorgen dat er een nieuwe wortel wordt aangemaakt waar die haar uit zal komen , dat kan alleen de huid zelf .

----------

